# Axle oil seal leaking HS622



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all, I changed both seals about 4 yrs ago now my left one is leaking again. Is this a common problem and is there a fix for this.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:confused2: somebody, anybody ?


.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi, I'm a Honda guy but only have experience with the HS 724, 924, 928 and 1132. But increased oil pressure will force out a oil seal, are you maintaining the correct oil level? Do you have any pictures of the protruding seal?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all, I changed both seals about 4 yrs ago now my left one is leaking again. Is this a common problem and is there a fix for this.


very common problem with hs622. how often do you run it and drive it around? this needs to be done once in awhile to lube and expand seals. was this leak observed after a long layoff?

4 year old seals should still be good. if driving it around for 15-20 minutes a couple times doesn't seal it then I have had pretty good luck with AT-205 Resealer added to the tranny case in the right amount.

Add some and then drive it around for a bit a couple days in a row. Have used it successfully on 2 out of 3 HS622's. The one time it did not work was on old cracked seals that needed replacing anyway.


good luck


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

If the seal is not too old, just use AT-205, or other sealers to re-rejuvenate it. It can last a very long time. That is what I'm planing to do, because I have a leak as well.
I saw people complaining about their new seals leaking out oil after a year, or two years all the time. For that reason, I don't know if it is worth to replace, or not. A new seal is like $17 and you don't replace just one, while you are there.
Some people like to pack their gear case with grease, but I like oil better, because it is less resistance for the gears to rotate, help with cooling and lubricate the brass bearings as well.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Actually, I can only recommend AT-205 for now. I don't know about other products, but AT-205 will not harm your rubber seals (just make them more flexible).
Some products have additives, and they can cause the rubber to swell up a little. They stop leak, but not good for the seal in a long run.


----------

